# Preloader mit Macromedia Director 8.5



## tharookie (21. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leutz!
Ich arbeite grad an einem Director Projekt und brauch unbedingt einen Preloader wie er auf tausenden von Flashseiten am laufen ist.
Ich hab schon auf sehr vielen Seiten danach gesucht aba ansich siehts ja schlecht mit Director Tutz aus... :-(
Ihr seid meine letzte Rettung, is echt suppa wichtig.
thx für jegliche Antworten.......


----------



## savomy (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr!
Finde ich aber schade, dass tharookie schon seit 3 Jahren auf eine Antwort wartet. Ich wüßte nämlich auch gern, ob man einen Preloader für Direktor erstellen kann oder ob man sich einen in Flash baut und den für eine externe dcr verwenden kann.


----------



## savomy (26. Mai 2005)

habs, wenn du unter "Veröffentlichungseinstellungen" auf "Formate" gehst, musst du anstelle von "Shockwave-Standard" "Verlaufsanzeige mit Grafik" auswählen.


----------

